# Academy's galvanized boat trailers



## sharphook (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone have one and let's here about quality. Let's hear Opinions pro and con!Was the price the best like it is here in Tupe MS!! 14' model $599.99 before taxes!!
Thanks 
Sharphook


----------



## richg99 (Dec 4, 2016)

Unless something has changed, those are high-quality McLain Trailers made in Houston, TX. I owned two of them.

I sold one and my BIL is still using the first one.

Only thing that I suggest is throw away the incandescent trailer lights and install LED lights. Add white wires all of the way to the front for grounds.

richg99


----------

